# Music theory



## GhenghisKhan

Can anyone please suggest a good book for a gentle intro to music theory?

I can read music notation, but I don't think I'm looking for anything too hardcore. Just something I can read by the bedside.

Many thanks,


----------



## Taggart

Insomnia?

Seriously, the two Eric Taylor books - The AB Guide to Music Theory, Part I and Part II are a fairly simple introduction.


----------



## pianississimo

I passed grade 5 theory this summer.

the AB books are essential reference books but not good to learn from because the information is very condensed.

I'd recommend using this free online resource http://www.mymusictheory.com/ You can pay subscriptions but just about all of it is free online.

Also this guy is very good https://www.youtube.com/user/musictheoryguy his videos are very professional and very easy to follow.

Then, once you have the hang of most of it up to about grade 3, you can start getting the ABRSM Music theory in practice series.
They explain each part at each grade and give you practice exercises from the exams to try for yourself.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-li...ref=olp_tab_all?ie=UTF8&qid=1421952196&sr=8-1
You'll need the answer book that goes with it but these are often available used and very cheap.

Once you think you could pass an exam you can buy past exams and the answer books. Ebay is great for this.
I started studying properly in January last year and got a distinction at grade 5 in the summer exams. it's not hard but there's a lot of things to learn and remember. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## QuietGuy

Wow -- things sure have changed since I started studying music theory back in 1970! Back then my Jr High band director had me start with Piston's Harmony, 3rd Edition. I well remember having to wade through all the academic formality of his writing, and working through the exercises. Good training, in spite of the verbosity. I went on to study his Orchestration and Counterpoint books too.

~Just a happy memory.

Good luck to you in your studies


----------



## FerneKlang

If you're after more of a 'good bedside table read' than exam-oriented textbook, John Powell's book _How Music Works_ might fit the bill. I enjoyed it anyway 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Music-Works-listeners-harmony/dp/1846143152


----------



## kopp kaff

Hey guys, could anyone recommend me a book which can teach me how to read music? i can "write" music in my head,
But i cant read music which makes it incredibly hard for me, because i want to study good pieces of music and see what makes them good and learn more about music theory. thanks.


----------



## millionrainbows

GhenghisKhan said:


> Can anyone please suggest a good book for a gentle intro to music theory?
> 
> I can read music notation, but I don't think I'm looking for anything too hardcore. Just something I can read by the bedside.
> 
> Many thanks,


~


----------



## theoryman

...and here's a great book for the aural skills side of things:

http://www.amazon.com/Building-Better-Dictation-Skills-Buonviri/dp/1475813929


----------



## millionrainbows

Here is another good, concise book.

http://www.amazon.com/Musicians-Gui...73287&sr=1-3&keywords=Dave+Stewart/music+book


----------

